

Improve Productivity By Being Yourself - jeromepeck
http://underone.rule.fm/2012/05/10/improve-productivity-being-yourself/

======
jeromepeck
Are you a Project Manager? Entrepreneur? Developer? CEO? Sorry, but these are
titles—not identities.

